# I miss you



## Great Brit

How would I write - 'I miss you' in a romantic way ? Please could someone help me?


----------



## Nimrod

I have no sense how romantic it is, but I've heard said:

"mi manchi!"


----------



## Wolverine

Properly I miss you is _Mi manchi._

For example for give a more strong romantic effect you could say..

I miss you.. like (something)
I miss you like the air that i breathe (come l'aria che respiro)..

or you can explain completely your feeling. Sometimes is better.
Less complications and less misunderstooding.
ciao


----------



## Saoul

Nimrod is right: "Mi manchi" is the most common way.
You can also say:

"Sento la tua mancanza"
"Ho nostalgia di te"

I'm pretty sure, that if you use the "search" tool, you'll find lots of previous threads about this particular expression.


----------



## Great Brit

how about " just know, I miss you" ? Any ideas?


----------



## Great Brit

O.k - Thank you !


----------



## Wolverine

_..Sappi solo che mi manchi.._ = Just know, i miss you.


----------



## Great Brit

and where would I add : "and I'm always thinking of you"


----------



## Elisa68

_Mi manchi e ti penso continuamente_ (I miss you and I'm always thinking of you).


----------



## LiveOn2Wheels

Mostly a clarification of pronoun usage I guess. I want to say "They will miss him the most". My attempt: "Loro lo mancarano il massimo". E' giusto? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Saoul

The Italian structure works the other way round. 

(lui/lei) Mancherà loro tantissimo.


----------



## LiveOn2Wheels

This looks more like HE will miss THEM.  I thought the action goes with the verb "he misses" would be manchera', and "they miss" would be "mancheranno".  If not, I'm going to have to go back to "pronouns 101".  Sorry.


----------



## Saoul

He will miss them is "Loro mancheranno molto a lui" or "lui sentirà molto la loro mancanza". They will miss him "Mancherà loro tantissimo" or "loro sentiranno moltissimo la sua mancanza".
The problem, as I wrote before, is that it works exactly the other way round compared to the English "He will miss them" or "They will miss him".
We express something like "They will feel the lack of him" or "he will feel the lack of them". 
Any clearer?


----------



## lsp

LO2W, as you become more familiar with piacere, you will understand mancare better, too.

To say: I like the books, you must say: Mi piacciono i libri.
The literal translation of Mi piacciono i libri is The books are pleasing to me.

To say I miss them, you must say Mi mancano. 
Mancare literally means to lack. Mi mancano is literally They are lacking to me.

For your sentence, think: They will miss him/He will lack to them. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Panpan

Or even more literally; He will lack from them??Panpan


----------



## KittyKat

How would you say - "You miss me like a hole in the head"  - meaning someone does not miss you at all?

Thanks.


----------



## 'sya

Yes, it seems


----------



## KittyKat

So how do you say that???

*You miss me like a hole in the head.*


----------



## Grtngs

Hello KittyKat, I think that's an idiom isn't it?
You can translate it literally "Ti manco come un buco in testa", one would understand the meaning, but that sounds a bit weird in Italian.
Ciao
G


----------



## KittyKat

Hi Grtngs - yes it is an idom.  Is there a similar saying in Italian that sounds better or appropriate.  In essense trying to say that you are not being missed at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

I don't know such an idiom in Italian, but you can use a similitude.
"Mi manchi come una lavanda gastrica"
depending on how vulgar, funny or witty you intend to be. Invent.


----------



## 'sya

KittyKat said:


> Hi Grtngs - yes it is an idom. Is there a similar saying in Italian that sounds better or appropriate. In essense trying to say that you are not being missed at all.
> 
> Thanks.


 
What about just say "non mi sei mancato per niente" ?


----------



## lsp

'sya said:


> What about just say "non mi sei mancato per niente" ?


Of course, but English speakers are never content with the literal for sayings like these in English and are always looking to add the same colorful twists in Italian, too!


----------



## 'sya

lsp said:


> Of course, but English speakers are never content with the literal for sayings like these in English and are always looking to add the same colorful twists in Italian, too!


 
LOL Ok, just an excuse cause I don't know a different way to say it.


----------



## alisha_miss_world

I miss you, for you are so far from me.
I want to hug you for ever





Please help me translate that.


----------



## stella_star27

I have heard "I miss you" said like "Li manco" 

Is that right?

Beacause I have also heard it said "Mi Manchi"

Which one is better/proper?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

stella_star27 said:


> I have heard "I miss you" said like "Li manco"
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Beacause I have also heard it said "Mi Manchi"
> 
> Which one is better/proper?


----------



## stella_star27

Oh okay thanks!

So then what is Li manco?

*stella*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

stella_star27 said:


> Oh okay thanks!
> 
> So then what is Li manco?
> 
> *stella*



It makes no sense, there must be a spelling mistake.


----------



## stella_star27

I see. Thank You!

*Stella*


----------



## venice

stella_star27 said:


> I have heard "I miss you" said like "Li manco"
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Beacause I have also heard it said "Mi Manchi"
> 
> Which one is better/proper?


 
I've never heard 'Li manco'.
You can say:
mi manchi = I miss you
mi mancate= I miss you
lei mi manca molto = I miss her a lot
ti manco = you miss me
ti manco? = do you miss me?
And so on..
Ciao


----------



## lapostiza

Wolverine said:


> Properly I miss you is _Mi manchi._
> 
> For example for give a more strong romantic effect you could say..
> 
> I miss you.. like (something)
> I miss you like the air that i breathe (come l'aria che respiro)..
> 
> or you can explain completely your feeling. Sometimes it's better.
> Less complications and less misunderstooding.
> ciao


Wolverine,

Una piccola correzione. Less complications and less misunderstandings.

Ciao


----------



## 'sya

stella_star27 said:


> Oh okay thanks!
> 
> So then what is Li manco?
> 
> *stella*


 
This could mean "they miss me" maybe? But it's not a correct form.


----------



## virgilio

This thread, it seems to me, is a classic example of what happens when folks try to 'translate in code'. 
I suggest that the simplest way not only to understand a construction like "mancare" (and "piacere",suggested above as similar)but also to begin to  comprehend it is to learn to disengage oneself from idiomatic English. Between every language and every other there is an invisible and often unrecognised third language which contains the words of the one and the idioms of the other.
 It is not necessary with languages geographically and culturally close to each other - like Italian and English - to spend a lot of time thinking in this third language but there are times - and this is one of them - when the student should consciously think in this third language.
For native English speakers this third language would have English words and Italian idioms. I suppose, if you wanted a label for it, you could call it "Itanglish" or "Englalian".
Using it an English person would learn "mancare" as meaning "to be lacking" (its actual meaning) and would dismiss from the mind anything like "to miss".
Seeing "Mi manchi" would therefore produce the mental response "You are lacking for me" (I'm assuming, of course, a student who knows enough syntax to recognise a dative from an accusative).
From "you are lacking for me" to "I miss you" is - or ought to be - but a step. Even better it is a step that need never be taken. The student might even begin to be able to *think* in the target language.
The same rule applies to "piacere". It does NOT mean to "like" - at least not in modern English - but "to be pleasing"
A student for whom "Ice-cream is pleasing to me"(Mi piace il gelato) does not mean mentally (preferably without 'idiomatizzation') "I like ice-cream", should take up some other hobby.
Get the central meaning of a foreign word right and then let your native language take the strain and your imagination do the rest.
It works  - with a little regular practice.
I don't know if all this means anything to anyone else but for me it works a treat!
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lsp

We usually (dare I say, always?) hear English speakers say how difficult this "inverted" construction of _mancare_ and _piacere_ is. Rarely do I see/hear Italians make the same comment about _miss_ and _like_. Is it easier to grasp in the other direction, I wonder?


----------



## virgilio

lsp,
    Don't know how it is your side of the pond but it is fairly apparent to me that the current Italian schooling system has higher aspirations for its pupils than the British one. Naturally those aspirations are no doubt often left unfulfilled but, you know the old saying "If you aim at the moon, you'll hit the tree". But what if you only aim at the tree?.
I dare say it will change.
Virgilio


----------



## emanuela77

venice said:


> I've never heard 'Li manco'.
> You can say:
> mi manchi = I miss you
> mi mancate= I miss you (guys)
> lei mi manca molto = I miss her a lot
> ti manco = you miss me
> ti manco? = do you miss me?
> And so on..
> Ciao


 
Actually...to be more precise I could have a kind of translation for "li manco":
if you are missing something or someone but not emotionally but materially...like you are playing a game and try throwing something to someone (or you want to kill someone)...well if you miss them...'li hai mancati' (past)!!
 BYE!


----------

